# Got wood???



## bbq bubba (May 4, 2008)

Well yes i do! Spydermike and myself found a huge score on Shagbark hickory and Cherry!!





By imn88fan

All we could load in a truck for a mighty fine price!





By imn88fan

The happy Axmen...my cousin DB BBQ, Bubba and Spydermike!!




By imn88fan


----------



## gobbledot (May 4, 2008)

Good lookin load of wood you have bbq bubba.. I am looking to find me some hickory also, I have found some cherry and best of all I have a bunch of chips where they busted a truck load of cherry for free.... I like the free stuff... lol


----------



## db bbq (May 4, 2008)

Hey Bubba that sure is one cute saw!! We really should get you a man saw. DB BBQ's Wife..........LOL


----------



## cowgirl (May 4, 2008)

Good looking haul Bubba....way to go!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 4, 2008)

It's not the size of the saw, it's how you handle it!


----------



## g3automotive (May 4, 2008)

the saw your cuz has looks like a real saw what size stihl is that ?? .... i swing a stihl pro 460  with a 20" bar and a full skip tooth chizel chain . it will throw some bark !!!!  looks like you will have some wood for next years bbq ....


----------



## waysideranch (May 4, 2008)

Where ya guys hiding the beer cans?  Nice wood.


----------



## kookie (May 4, 2008)

Nice score.............Good haul...........


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 9, 2008)

This past weekend, I filled up my 8ft bed on my F250 with chopped hickory.  Lots of work, but will be well worth it .... wood for my pork. 
Next weekend hoping to score some white oak for future fish smokes.  
Doesn't get any better..............


----------

